# the cure for depersonalization



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

yup. Just smoke crack and you'll forget about DP. This technique should deliver you from all suffering as long as u remain on the crack.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Thats rude


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2011)

FUCK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2011)

I believe Phoenix is responding to the claim that DMT can cure DP. He is being sarcastic.


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

Dreamer* said:


> I believe Phoenix is responding to the claim that DMT can cure DP. He is being sarcastic.


correct.


----------



## ERROR (Jul 29, 2011)

Lol, don't take this seriously. Crack Kills ♥


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

yeah until you become dangerously addicted to crack, run out of money and either start selling your body or die............not a good treatment option


----------

